# PAKISTANI 189/190 applicants 2017



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

This topic for all appliacants from Pakistan to share their status and open discussion

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

combatant said:


> subscribing


Thanks and ask others plz. There seem to be a long waiting time for PAKISTANI where as other nationalities are getting quick grants

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Thanks and ask others plz. There seem to be a long waiting time for PAKISTANI where as other nationalities are getting quick grants
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


 great score i meant


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

lodged on 15th Sep, got CO Contact for Polio Certificate on 27th Oct and waiting from there.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

toffee.ali said:


> lodged on 15th Sep, got CO Contact for Polio Certificate on 27th Oct and waiting from there.


Strange. Why they are not picking October applications.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## ahmadwarraich (Nov 7, 2017)

I am waiting for grant since 15th Nov, 2016.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ahmadwarraich said:


> I am waiting for grant since 15th Nov, 2016.


Occupation and points?
Did u try contacting the department?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Help!*

Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11. 

I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst. 

My question is if I should let the NSW invitation go and wait for 189 or should I accept the nomination for 190? I want to keep my options open in terms of work thats why I am feeling a bit confused about 190.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ahmadwarraich said:


> I am waiting for grant since 15th Nov, 2016.


Thats a lot of waiting time !!


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Lodged visa on 20 Oct front loading most of documents including medicals and PCCs for Saudi, Pak & UAE.

Uploaded Polio a week after and
Bahrain PCC 2 weeks after the lodgment.

No email/co contact and I know it is too early but just to share with you.

Expecting direct grant albeit claiming points from 2 out of 6 jobs including 5 countries so that might make my case a little complex. I dont know.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Lodged visa on 20 Oct front loading most of documents including medicals and PCCs for Saudi, Pak & UAE.
> 
> Uploaded Polio a week after and
> Bahrain PCC 2 weeks after the lodgment.
> ...


I claimed 5 points from one single job for 3 years.hope it's easy for them

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged visa on 20 Oct front loading most of documents including medicals and PCCs for Saudi, Pak & UAE.
> ...


i claimed 6 yrs from 1 single job that was in 2 countries and 1 yr from my last job in uae. Dont know what i was thinking to claim another year when 10 points could have been claimed from only the first job but i hope everything goes well.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Also shed some light if occupation makes any difference. Mine is 233214 and if you see immitracker there are hardly 20 in last couple of years from entire world. Does that make my prospects of gettig a job there easily as compared to general civil engineers?
PS: my occupation is under civil engg group but its specialized so thats why separate from general civi engineers.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Also shed some light if occupation makes any difference. Mine is 233214 and if you see immitracker there are hardly 20 in last couple of years from entire world. Does that make my prospects of gettig a job there easily as compared to general civil engineers?
> PS: my occupation is under civil engg group but its specialized so thats why separate from general civi engineers.


Occupation might make a diff

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## ahmadwarraich (Nov 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Occupation and points?
> Did u try contacting the department?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> ...



ANZSCO 263311 and my agent claimed only 60 points for visa. Unfortunately I have applied through agent and he says we don't contact CO for follow ups or complains :mmph:


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys,
What are the chances of 189/190 with the score 

age 30
english 10
exp 10
edu 15

please advice.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ahmadwarraich said:


> ANZSCO 263311 and my agent claimed only 60 points for visa. Unfortunately I have applied through agent and he says we don't contact CO for follow ups or complains :mmph:


Which agent u are using?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

hey mates, this is a wrong perception that Pakistanis are not getting it, today a friend of mine who lodged on 3rd Oct got direct grant in 40 days. secondly, there is no preference of any job code, this is also crap. So hold your horses mates, you all will get it soon. i lodged on 14 Sep and no contact so far from CO. i get anxious too like some others who have just lodged and wants CO to be assigned immediately. that's not gonna help anyone, this wait could turn into many months, who knows? how u guys planning to cope with that? so plz countrymen, chill it a little


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> hey mates, this is a wrong perception that Pakistanis are not getting it, today a friend of mine who lodged on 3rd Oct got direct grant in 40 days. secondly, there is no preference of any job code, this is also crap. So hold your horses mates, you all will get it soon. i lodged on 14 Sep and no contact so far from CO. i get anxious too like some others who have just lodged and wants CO to be assigned immediately. that's not gonna help anyone, this wait could turn into many months, who knows? how u guys planning to cope with that? so plz countrymen, chill it a little


I m just curious what pattern is dibp followong

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I m just curious what pattern is dibp followong
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


if that was easy then ask those who are sitting for last 15 months. you just have had 40 days bro after lodgement and thats simply nothing. and u r not alone and people long before u r waiting. everyone's time will come insha Allah


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Kamal 474 said:


> atif1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I m just curious what pattern is dibp followong
> ...


i agree totally. 30 40 days are nothinf as compared to old applicants..just sharing my thoughts and time line for others.


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just sharing my timeline

I paid the visa fee on 29 Oct
Completely uploaded documents + medicals by 7 November.


----------



## ahmadwarraich (Nov 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Which agent u are using?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Its through Zarnab.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Same boat buddy. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ahmadwarraich said:


> Its through Zarnab.


Same boat buddy. Same agent. Highly unprofessional.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Good luck brothers. Let's hope we get our grants in their due time InshaAllah. Keep praying and be positive. Remember to a good ambassador when you land down under


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

I applied on my own. Dont know why people use agents.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Bro, I have got my assessment from Australia (TRA) and i have got stucked with ielts General appear in 19 august 2017 and got only L R W S 5.5,5.0,5.5,5.5 while i need 7 in each what should i do make a try for PTE (A) what would u suggest me can i get 65 in each in pte seeing my ielts backround


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Bro, I have got my assessment from Australia (TRA) and i have got stucked with ielts General appear in 19 august 2017 and got only L R W S 5.5,5.0,5.5,5.5 while i need 7 in each what should i do make a try for PTE (A) what would u suggest me can i get 65 in each in pte seeing my ielts backround


PTE IS NOT AVAILABLE IN PAKISTAN. PLUS ITS FORMAT IS A BIT DIFFERNT FROM IELTS.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes i know this but my questions is specific about my strengths can i get 65 easily in pte while i got 5.5 in ielts


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Yes i know this but my questions is specific about my strengths can i get 65 easily in pte while i got 5.5 in ielts


IELTS 7 is equivalent to pTe 65.
You are standing at PTE 45 at the moment.
pTe is INTERLINKED unlike IELTS. All the sections are INTERLINKED. A bad score in one section can also effect your score in the other section. My advise is to do a lot of practice on pTe format and take mock tests before you fly out to Dubai 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> I applied on my own. Dont know why people use agents.


 Me too... its beyond me to reckon that what good agents bring in our applications... They dont care about our future, they just want business. May him be Zarnab or anyone... i have seen people suffering due to the bloody agents.. i have seen,

1. you cant have control over ur application at the outset. these agents dont even tell u the true story, ever. For even status check, we need to request them.

2. They dont even have 1% of influence over the result and timeline of ur application.

3. they cant help in ielts

4. they literally do nothing in skill assessment.

5. Filling EOI is matter of 30 mins for which they cost heavily. 

6. they are nothing more than scanning clerks at visa lodgement stage. and pain in A** when its lodged.

we all are qualified and brilliant individuals, all of us, much brighter than any of the agents, we can handle our own application much better, with control and conviction 100000 times better than these agents. All those who have already reached lodgement and cant do anything, they are helpless... but this post is for those who are new to this process and i guarantee u that u can all do it by urself, i can bet my life on that... if at all any questions... all pakistani bros can whatsapp me at 0321-9474474... i would be honored to help anyone, free and much sincerely than these money mongering agents... cheers all and best of luck countrymen.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> Me too... its beyond me to reckon that what good agents bring in our applications... They dont care about our future, they just want business. May him be Zarnab or anyone... i have seen people suffering due to the bloody agents.. i have seen,
> 
> 1. you cant have control over ur application at the outset. these agents dont even tell u the true story, ever. For even status check, we need to request them.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Got stuck with zarnab. And now after Visa lodge after almost 40 days no movement. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Agreed. Got stuck with zarnab. And now after Visa lodge after almost 40 days no movement.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


 there is movement but u cant see it ofcourse, hold tight mate, these are tough times but remember... its the last step... cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> there is movement but u cant see it ofcourse, hold tight mate, these are tough times but remember... its the last step... cheers


Pray bro. Let's all pray for each other.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11.
> 
> I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


anything on this?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sebastian009 said:


> anything on this?


Answered already in other thread. Search for your same post


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

subscribing ...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys I got my grant today.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## ahmadwarraich (Nov 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Congratulations Atif .. really happy for you at least Zarnab guys are getting grants .. :focus:


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




Congrats brother...time to pack


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mubarakaan sir Ji !!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Mubarak. Congrats! ^^


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Congrats


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


congrats.....ive seen zarnab can get pretty annoying....i went with ainit.....mostly due to the fact that i have a field job and handling the app from the field is a pain. 

ANZSCO 233512
IELTS 8.5 overall (lowest 7)
PTE overall 88
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 10
Visa lodged 6th October 2017
Saudi and Pakistani PCC 17th Oct 2017
medicals 23rd October 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nabzz said:


> congrats.....ive seen zarnab can get pretty annoying....i went with ainit.....mostly due to the fact that i have a field job and handling the app from the field is a pain.
> 
> ANZSCO 233512
> IELTS 8.5 overall (lowest 7)
> ...


I was brought to tears. During the skill assessment process.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I was brought to tears. During the skill assessment process.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...



I have seen that happening with two of my friends as well. Ainit gave me all the details to check my application status myself. Khair now Im just praying that i get my grant soon!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nabzz said:


> I have seen that happening with two of my friends as well. Ainit gave me all the details to check my application status myself. Khair now Im just praying that i get my grant soon!


I pray everyone gets his grant soon.


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Mubarakaan sir Ji !!


Khair mubark sir ji

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Many congratulations brother!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Which city are you all planning to land in?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Which city are you all planning to land in?


Undecided as of now. I am a complete stranger to that country. But focus cities are Sydney or Melbourne. 
Here is my WhatsApp number. 00971543724820
I prefer we create a group for all those who got grants and are expecting grants to discuss and plan. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Undecided as of now. I am a complete stranger to that country. But focus cities are Sydney or Melbourne.
> Here is my WhatsApp number. 00971543724820
> I prefer we create a group for all those who got grants and are expecting grants to discuss and plan.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate !!!!!


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Undecided as of now. I am a complete stranger to that country. But focus cities are Sydney or Melbourne.
> Here is my WhatsApp number. 00971543724820
> I prefer we create a group for all those who got grants and are expecting grants to discuss and plan.
> 
> ...




Hey bro can you let us know what documents you submitted for a direct grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

any idea if any mechanical engineers got their grants recently?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Bank statement
Payslips
pTe scores sent
All pccs 
Uae visa copy
Uae id copy
Pakistan Id copy
Commputerized birth certificate.
Refrence letter from company addressed to DIBP( this reduces the chances of EV if the company itself of addressing the letter to DIBP)




ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Bank statement
> Payslips
> pTe scores sent
> All pccs
> ...




What did you mention in the reference letter to DIBP. Can i have a sample or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> What did you mention in the reference letter to DIBP. Can i have a sample or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just a reference letter. Stating your dates of joining and the roles. But it should be addressed to DIBP

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Undecided as of now. I am a complete stranger to that country. But focus cities are Sydney or Melbourne.
> Here is my WhatsApp number. 00971543724820
> I prefer we create a group for all those who got grants and are expecting grants to discuss and plan.
> 
> ...


Added you.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> It's just a reference letter. Stating your dates of joining and the roles. But it should be addressed to DIBP
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




My pardon. I have already submitted the reference letter but it isnt addressed to DIBP. 
Can i have a look at how was yours? 
I can whatsapp you for this purpose if you dont mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> My pardon. I have already submitted the reference letter but it isnt addressed to DIBP.
> Can i have a look at how was yours?
> I can whatsapp you for this purpose if you dont mind
> 
> ...


Add me .I cannot send you the original but I will send you the template. That you can ask the company 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone from saudi arabia who have recently lodged visa? 
I need the documents checklist please.

Thanks


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Timmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from saudi arabia who have recently lodged visa?
> I need the documents checklist please.
> ...


i was in KSA and Im claiming my job from KSA exprerience. For KSA nothing but the visa on passport and final exit letter alongwith first and last passport entry stamps (translated bcz its in Hijri). And if you are still in KSA you need to add PCC too, ofcourse it will be translated to English.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

I congratulate everyone who got the visa. I wanna share my thoughts albeit they might sound little derogatory so I appologize in advance.

I dont know why some people think of the grant as hitting a jackpot. I mean its terrible to wait for something long and its okay to feel happy and cheer the moment but please do not consider it to be the lottery. Have you ever been to abroad. By abroad i mean eu/us not middle east. Always research and read and see both facets or you might end up disappointed. Life there is tough as well and so plan your time & finances and even expectations wisely. Be humble.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

I am very much impressed by Mr. Kamal. See his timeline. People around his date have got the visa but he understands how these things move. Also he has helped me a lot in the process over the phone.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Yes i know this but my questions is specific about my strengths can i get 65 easily in pte while i got 5.5 in ielts


you might have good english but you seriously need to improve for the exam. Practice is the key. Yes you can. Whats not in you that was in all of us who got 7 or 8? You can do it buddy when you get it clearly in your head.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Timmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from saudi arabia who have recently lodged visa?
> I need the documents checklist please.
> ...




I am in KSA, but started my ACS process last month, soon leaving to Pakistan due to job issues.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




Congratulations Atif. 
My profile with Time line is close to you. Keeping my finger cross for my grant. 

How much time they gave you to make first Entry?


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

Congratulations Atif for your grant. All the best for your bright future in Australia.

I could have get the direct grant but CO requested Polio Certificate which I already attached and he missed. Waiting from 27th Oct now. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

toffee.ali said:


> Congratulations Atif for your grant. All the best for your bright future in Australia.
> 
> I could have get the direct grant but CO requested Polio Certificate which I already attached and he missed. Waiting from 27th Oct now. Hope to get it soon.


Mail him

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Congratulations Atif.
> My profile with Time line is close to you. Keeping my finger cross for my grant.
> 
> How much time they gave you to make first Entry?
> ...


August 2018

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> August 2018
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




Good! Almost 10 months. 
You are from Dubai? 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Good! Almost 10 months.
> You are from Dubai?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes worked in Dubai just returned to pak

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Yes worked in Dubai just returned to pak
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


 Many congrats mate... So happy for u...Enjoy the moment


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Yes worked in Dubai just returned to pak
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Hey Atif many congratulations. Tell me did you sent all your documents upfront?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

combatant said:


> Hey Atif many congratulations. Tell me did you sent all your documents upfront?


Yes bro. All documents upfront. Even the most minute details.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi,

I have a question on name spelling issue while filling form 80. I am a resident of saudi arabia and only in my iqama and bank statement, my surname/father name spelling is SIDDIQUE and in passport/EA/cert. it is SIDDIQE. 

How should I getover this issue. Some people said its not a major issue and they have got their visa with minor spelling issues. Any leads? 

Thanks!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question on name spelling issue while filling form 80. I am a resident of saudi arabia and only in my iqama and bank statement, my surname/father name spelling is SIDDIQUE and in passport/EA/cert. it is SIDDIQE.
> 
> ...


You need to get an affidavit from the embassy in Riyadh. But first you will need to change it on your CNIC

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks. CNIC is as per passport, just iqama and bank statements have a problem.



atif1987 said:


> You need to get an affidavit from the embassy in Riyadh. But first you will need to change it on your CNIC
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Great. Just go to embassy with your passport and with your bank account and iqama details. And ask them for an affidavit


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

*documents*



atif1987 said:


> Yes bro. All documents upfront. Even the most minute details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Atif, 
If it does not bother you, can you send me the list of document you sent to the officer, because I m in the process of arranging documents and I am confused what to put in the list and what not.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

combatant said:


> Hey Atif,
> If it does not bother you, can you send me the list of document you sent to the officer, because I m in the process of arranging documents and I am confused what to put in the list and what not.


Message me on Whatsapp
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> combatant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Atif many congratulations. Tell me did you sent all your documents upfront?
> ...


Hi Atif, I have a concern. I submitted Pakistan PCC from my home city and selected local pcc while uploading. Some people in the forum were asked to make pcc at national level not local. What you did? Any guidance please.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi Atif, I have a concern. I submitted Pakistan PCC from my home city and selected local pcc while uploading. Some people in the forum were asked to make pcc at national level not local. What you did? Any guidance please.


National level

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi Atif, I have a concern. I submitted Pakistan PCC from my home city and selected local pcc while uploading. Some people in the forum were asked to make pcc at national level not local. What you did? Any guidance please.


Upload it again under National and Change description as "PCC_WithUpdatedDescription". If you wish you can attach an extra PDF in front of the PCC explaining why you are uploading again. 
There is also an "Update US" button in ImmiAccount which you can use and explain the case.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> National level
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Hey atif, you had mentioned on the other group that the pte scores need to be sent directly to DIBP. Thing is I sent my scores to DIBP as soon as I got my result and that was 1 day before my invite to lodge the visa. 

Should I upload the order confirmation I got from Pearson? Or would DIBP already know about the receipt of the results? I mean they dont ask for anything on the Pearsons website when youre about to send the results to DIBP. I'm a bit confused and since I have some time I was thinking of asking my consultant to upload that order confirmation as well.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Hey atif, you had mentioned on the other group that the pte scores need to be sent directly to DIBP. Thing is I sent my scores to DIBP as soon as I got my result and that was 1 day before my invite to lodge the visa.
> 
> Should I upload the order confirmation I got from Pearson? Or would DIBP already know about the receipt of the results? I mean they dont ask for anything on the Pearsons website when youre about to send the results to DIBP. I'm a bit confused and since I have some time I was thinking of asking my consultant to upload that order confirmation as well.


Did you get an email confirmation?
Just keep that for your record. Usually Pearson sends the score in 1 2. Days. So they will receive it. If in a scenario where they can't locate your scores you can share them the email confirmation. Otherwise it will be fine 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Did you get an email confirmation?
> Just keep that for your record. Usually Pearson sends the score in 1 2. Days. So they will receive it. If in a scenario where they can't locate your scores you can share them the email confirmation. Otherwise it will be fine
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> ...


Yep I got an email confirmation as well with the date and order number. Saved a copy in pdf form just incase, so I have it with me.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Atif, I have a concern. I submitted Pakistan PCC from my home city and selected local pcc while uploading. Some people in the forum were asked to make pcc at national level not local. What you did? Any guidance please.
> ...


i get your point and i can upload it again under national category. But my question is different. In pak they make pcc only at district level not national level and so i have got one from district and uploaded it under state/local level category. Will it make any difference? I did same for dubai pcc as well although here in uae everything is centralized you make from any state doesnt matter. If i upload the same again co might raise concern. So guide me further please.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Yep I got an email confirmation as well with the date and order number. Saved a copy in pdf form just incase, so I have it with me.


It will be fine

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> > coolestbliss said:
> ...


my pak district level says "district police office" not ministry of interior or passport office etc. However in description and file name i renamed it "pakistan pcc". The only concern is i uploaded it as state/local pcc


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> my pak district level says "district police office" not ministry of interior or passport office etc. However in description and file name i renamed it "pakistan pcc". The only concern is i uploaded it as state/local pcc


all Pakistan pccs are like that

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> > my pak district level says "district police office" not ministry of interior or passport office etc. However in description and file name i renamed it "pakistan pcc". The only concern is i uploaded it as state/local pcc
> ...


i think i havent been clear in my question. Atif you uploaded this district level pak pcc in which category? National or local?


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Bro, I have got my assessment from Australia (TRA) and i have got stucked with ielts General appear in 19 august 2017 and got only L R W S 5.5,5.0,5.5,5.5 while i need 7 in each what should i do make a try for PTE (A) what would u suggest me can i get 65 in each in pte seeing my ielts backround




No brother you can’t get it because PTE is totally Academic standard and not easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Brothers 

My journey to go to Australia started long back but due the IELTS, I wasn’t able to submit my application. Finally by the grace of ALLAH I got 6.5 in Ielts after 4th attempt in April. I submitted EOI on 14 May 2017, got NSW pre-invite on 16 May 2017, submitted form and application on 21 May and finally got approval to apply visa on 29 May.
Visa applied for myself only on 8 June with all documents and PCC medical. Got co contacted on 21 June asking family’s medical and some other documents which was provided on 1 August. There was totally silence till 5th November when another CO ask me a strange question via email. Whether or no my son migrating with me? As I didn’t apply my family’s visa so I replied the email on the same day. 
There was nothing on Immi account and it was just a email, till then silence again and I am getting frustrated and anxious about the question.
Can someone share some thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

coolestbliss said:


> i think i havent been clear in my question. Atif you uploaded this district level pak pcc in which category? National or local?




You should upload in national category.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> i think i havent been clear in my question. Atif you uploaded this district level pak pcc in which category? National or local?


National

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

atif1987 said:


> National
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




Congratulations mate, best of luck with uour future endeavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> It will be fine
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


lets hope so! Heres to hoping for a quick grant


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nabzz said:


> lets hope so! Heres to hoping for a quick grant


InshaAllah

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Congratulations mate, best of luck with uour future endeavours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shukria

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Salam alikum.

My 5 years experience has been completed in Sept 2017. EA has assessed my experience till August 2017 that is 4 years 11 month. I am hoping to get an invite in 22 nov round. But i also want to resign from my current job. 

My question is; 
1- After getting the invitation my employment status will be changed from current to Dec 18 may be. How will i address this change? 
2- And if you have left a company, does CO calls to your employer or experience certificate is fine?

Thanks!!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> Salam alikum.
> 
> My 5 years experience has been completed in Sept 2017. EA has assessed my experience till August 2017 that is 4 years 11 month. I am hoping to get an invite in 22 nov round. But i also want to resign from my current job.
> 
> ...


You should not have done the work experience assessment from EA. Now since you have done you cannot claim 5 points . If you left the work experience out. Of the skill assessment and left it for DIBPthings would have been much easy like i did

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

What i got to know was that it becomes much easier and time saving to get an EA assessment. I just have this Sept 2017 month which DIBP will be assessing.

My concern is; how can i show the transition from current status of job to resigned. As in EOI it will show current job but by the time case officer will be assigned, i would have resigned the job?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> What i got to know was that it becomes much easier and time saving to get an EA assessment. I just have this Sept 2017 month which DIBP will be assessing.
> 
> My concern is; how can i show the transition from current status of job to resigned. As in EOI it will show current job but by the time case officer will be assigned, i would have resigned the job?


The CO will take into account the status when you get invited. Of you resign after you get you invite just inform the COabout it when lodging visa. Happened to me

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks !! Jazakallah!


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> You should not have done the work experience assessment from EA. Now since you have done you cannot claim 5 points . If you left the work experience out. Of the skill assessment and left it for DIBPthings would have been much easy like i did
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


 Atif did u apply for work experience from EA


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> Atif did u apply for work experience from EA


Nops.just cdr

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Nops.just cdr
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Thank God... I thought only CDR to EA delays grant as i also had only CDR


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> Thank God... I thought only CDR to EA delays grant as i also had only CDR


Who ever told you that is lying. That's one perk of EA. Unlike ACs assessing the work experience is. Not mandatory

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi Brothers
> 
> My journey to go to Australia started long back but due the IELTS, I wasn’t able to submit my application. Finally by the grace of ALLAH I got 6.5 in Ielts after 4th attempt in April. I submitted EOI on 14 May 2017, got NSW pre-invite on 16 May 2017, submitted form and application on 21 May and finally got approval to apply visa on 29 May.
> Visa applied for myself only on 8 June with all documents and PCC medical. Got co contacted on 21 June asking family’s medical and some other documents which was provided on 1 August. There was totally silence till 5th November when another CO ask me a strange question via email. Whether or no my son migrating with me? As I didn’t apply my family’s visa so I replied the email on the same day.
> ...




Anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Anyone??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is your son migrating with you?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

atif1987 said:


> So is your son migrating with you?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




No I didn’t apply their visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

kashifhameed45 said:


> No I didn’t apply their visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then just reply them with the statement

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## 1572042 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi,

Has someone applied for USA police clearance from Karachi or Pakistan?

Please let me know its procedure.

Also through which consultant you guys applied ?

Thanks


----------



## mohsin.s (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied through an Agent on 03-OCT-17 , 
Agent is saying that the CO will generate the HAP ID ,

How can i myself check the status of the Logged Application as i have applied through an Agent.

Till now there has been no CO Contact.

Thanks,
Mohsin


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

mohsin.s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through an Agent on 03-OCT-17 ,
> Agent is saying that the CO will generate the HAP ID ,
> ...


Fire that agent. He will delay your process. Hap I'd is automatically.generated once Visa fees is paid. Which agent ?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## mohsin.s (Jul 30, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Fire that agent. He will delay your process. Hap I'd is automatically.generated once Visa fees is paid. Which agent ?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Hi,

Till now they have been very professional . Tomorrow i will give them a call.

How can i check the application status ?

Did you apply by yourself ?

Thanks,
Mohsin


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

mohsin.s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Till now they have been very professional . Tomorrow i will give them a call.
> 
> ...


I applied thru agent. If the agent doesn't provide you the trn number. You cannot chk application status
My agent generated hap id once my Visa fees was paid. I went for medical the next day.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## mohsin.s (Jul 30, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I applied thru agent. If the agent doesn't provide you the trn number. You cannot chk application status
> My agent generated hap id once my Visa fees was paid. I went for medical the next day.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> ...


I have the Receipt / Invoice for the Application Fee that i paid , that contains the 
BP no , 
Receipt number
and also the Reference No

Thanks,
Mohsin


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

mohsin.s said:


> I have the Receipt / Invoice for the Application Fee that i paid , that contains the
> BP no ,
> Receipt number
> and also the Reference No
> ...


Then you can import the application on immiaccount

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

mohsin.s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Till now they have been very professional . Tomorrow i will give them a call.
> 
> ...


Brace yourself mate for a tough time... u have wasted your money by giving this agent.. you cant imagine how free one feels without an agent... that too absolutely free... Being professional is not part of their profession... I am sure they have not given u the TRN number required to make mirror account to see status... thats their professionalism in their face.. U cant know status until u have TRN number


----------



## mohsin.s (Jul 30, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Then you can import the application on immiaccount
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Then for that i need to create a new Immi Account ?

Thanks,
Mohsin


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

mohsin.s said:


> Then for that i need to create a new Immi Account ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohsin


Yes


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

jeffgreenrc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has someone applied for USA police clearance from Karachi or Pakistan?
> 
> ...


I dont know the entire procedure...but what i do know is that you will need fingerprints from karachi that you'll have to send to the states for the fbi clearance...i think it takes about a month or two for the clearance to be made. You'll need to go to the forensic division of the garden police headquarters in karachi...its roughly behind the iba campus (the one infront of omi hospital). They'll take your fingerprints on this form that you'll fill out. After you've filled out that form get it attested from mofa next to ftc (entire process takes a day at most if you start early). 

and I applied using AINIT. They're good consultants and very cooperative but with any consultant you should do your own research as well.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

63 days past but DiBp not added the baby yet while my agent is saying that he cannot send the reminder .anyone can share link in which there is TAT mention to adding a new born baby or reminder thing and suggest me how to convince my agent ?


----------



## ahmadwarraich (Nov 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> ...


Can we Zarnab guy's also import our immi details through receipt?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ahmadwarraich said:


> Can we Zarnab guy's also import our immi details through receipt?


Zarnab doesn't give you the trn number.so no

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

nabzz said:


> I dont know the entire procedure...but what i do know is that you will need fingerprints from karachi that you'll have to send to the states for the fbi clearance...i think it takes about a month or two for the clearance to be made. You'll need to go to the forensic division of the garden police headquarters in karachi...its roughly behind the iba campus (the one infront of omi hospital). They'll take your fingerprints on this form that you'll fill out. After you've filled out that form get it attested from mofa next to ftc (entire process takes a day at most if you start early).
> 
> 
> 
> and I applied using AINIT. They're good consultants and very cooperative but with any consultant you should do your own research as well.




I dont think so there is such thing as fingerprints to be done for visa process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

ahmadwarraich said:


> Can we Zarnab guy's also import our immi details through receipt?


 u need to have TRN number to import ur applocation


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> I dont think so there is such thing as fingerprints to be done for visa process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isnt for the visa process, its for the US police clearance.


----------



## ahmadwarraich (Nov 7, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> 63 days past but DiBp not added the baby yet while my agent is saying that he cannot send the reminder .anyone can share link in which there is TAT mention to adding a new born baby or reminder thing and suggest me how to convince my agent ?


which agent?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi,
Anyone one knows fastest way to get PCC from karachi?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Timmigration said:


> Hi,
> Anyone one knows fastest way to get PCC from karachi?




+92 321 9248888 
I took the services from this agent, very good and professional person. 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi All,
I am totally new here and it's my first post. I recently submitted the application for EA MSA. I have 2 questions.

1-While creating the profile in MyPortal of EA website, I selected my name title as Engr, while in my official documents (Passport, degree etc) I do not have Engr title. I tried to change and remove the title in edit profile section but it didn't work. is this going to affect anything?


2-I selected ANZSCO 26331 (Telecommunication Engineer) in MSA application. If EA team thinks my experiences match with ANZSCO263312(Telecom network engineer) not Telecom Engineer, are they going to simply reject my application, or assess my application as Telecom Network Engineer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Hi All,
> I am totally new here and it's my first post. I recently submitted the application for EA MSA. I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1-While creating the profile in MyPortal of EA website, I selected my name title as Engr, while in my official documents (Passport, degree etc) I do not have Engr title. I tried to change and remove the title in edit profile section but it didn't work. is this going to affect anything?
> ...


1. Never put engr as your title. Go by your passport name else DIBP will make some serious name issues.

2 . I also applied for 263311 but the assessor told me that I fit into 263312 and do I agree to it or not.?
I said yes And there it was.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> 1. Never put engr as your title. Go by your passport name else DIBP will make some serious name issues.
> 
> 2 . I also applied for 263311 but the assessor told me that I fit into 263312 and do I agree to it or not.?
> I said yes And there it was.



Thanks, Atif. But I already added Engr title in profile. and I am unable to change it now. I was wondering if I can change it now somehow. 

since you are online let me take advantage of that and ask you few more questions that are bugging me 

I was employed by 3 different companies in past 5 years. the documents that i submitted as proof of my employment are below, let me know if you think they are enough.


-First Employment: HR experience letter + last three salary slips
-Second employment: Experience letter + work permit + scan of protector page on the passport which states my company name.
-Third employment: Experience certificate + work permit + scan of insurance card issued by company.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Thanks, Atif. But I already added Engr title in profile. and I am unable to change it now. I was wondering if I can change it now somehow.
> 
> since you are online let me take advantage of that and ask you few more questions that are bugging me
> 
> ...


For EA your CV. And reference letters will be fine. But for DIBp your tax documents and bank statements will also be required.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> For EA your CV. And reference letters will be fine. But for DIBp your tax documents and bank statements will also be required.


I have selected Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.

yeah, i read about Tax returns and bank statement in forums too.

but I am not sure what else to provide for my first employment. As I was earning below tax bracket then(tax returns not applicable I guess), and my bank account was also closed after some time I left that company.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> I have selected Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.
> 
> yeah, i read about Tax returns and bank statement in forums too.
> 
> but I am not sure what else to provide for my first employment. As I was earning below tax bracket then(tax returns not applicable I guess), and my bank account was also closed after some time I left that company.


Even though your bank account was closed you can go the bank and ask them abt the past statement. They keep the records. If you were earning below the tax bracket mention it as such. But if you are going for RSEA make sure that you have strong proofs for 60 months of salary.
It's hectic and frustrating but next step will be DIBP. And a stich in time saves 9

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Even though your bank account was closed you can go the bank and ask them abt the past statement. They keep the records. If you were earning below the tax bracket mention it as such. But if you are going for RSEA make sure that you have strong proofs for 60 months of salary.
> It's hectic and frustrating but next step will be DIBP. And a stich in time saves 9


Thank, really helpful information.

yeah, it is going to be hectic.


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

What is the process of obtaining NATIONAL POLICE CHECK from Pakistan? I already have a local one from karachi but my agent asked me from a national one... anyone can help me with this???


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> What is the process of obtaining NATIONAL POLICE CHECK from Pakistan? I already have a local one from karachi but my agent asked me from a national one... anyone can help me with this???


The one from Karachi would be acceptable.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> What is the process of obtaining NATIONAL POLICE CHECK from Pakistan? I already have a local one from karachi but my agent asked me from a national one... anyone can help me with this???


Who is your agent. Doesn't he know there is no " National police check" .all police checks are done from the respective police stations of the address on your I'd card.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Even though your bank account was closed you can go the bank and ask them abt the past statement. They keep the records. If you were earning below the tax bracket mention it as such. But if you are going for RSEA make sure that you have strong proofs for 60 months of salary.
> It's hectic and frustrating but next step will be DIBP. And a stich in time saves 9
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> ...


Dear Atif, what is the benefit of RESA? any advantage of having it? some personal experiences?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

RIT6162 said:


> Dear Atif, what is the benefit of RESA? any advantage of having it? some personal experiences?


Personally I did not go for it. Since dibp has to verify the employment on its own anyway

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> What is the process of obtaining NATIONAL POLICE CHECK from Pakistan? I already have a local one from karachi but my agent asked me from a national one... anyone can help me with this???




I also submitted one from Karachi. So far no one asked me to submit National PCC


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

RIT6162 said:


> Dear Atif, what is the benefit of RESA? any advantage of having it? some personal experiences?


The benefit of RSEA is that you will be on safer side if you are claiming experience points in EOI. Lets say if you are claiming 10 points for 5 years experience or 5 points for 3 years experience and the you have uploaded all the required documents, but the case officer is not satisfied with some of the documents that may be unavailability of tax document or provident fund statement as some people in Pakistan have non-taxable salary and there is no provident fund policy in their company, so the case office might deduct that experience and your visa will be rejected. However, when you go through RSEA then you will be able to claim the experience that is marked relevant by Engineer Australia. Moreover, it varies for different cases as some people changed different jobs and the previous companies might have closed or they don't have any tax, salary slips, bank statements or other documents to support their experience while getting invitation. Therefore, I would advise you to go for RSEA to be on safer side. Although I had all the tax documents and provident statements, but still I applied for RSEA and Engineer Australia deducted 3 months of experience, so I claimed experience points in EOI that was marked relevant by them.

Now just imagine that if I haven't go through RSEA and claim all of the points in EOI and the case officer rejects my visa by deducting those 3 months of experience. My visa fee of 3,670$ will be wasted.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> The benefit of RSEA is that you will be on safer side if you are claiming experience points in EOI. Lets say if you are claiming 10 points for 5 years experience or 5 points for 3 years experience and the you have uploaded all the required documents, but the case officer is not satisfied with some of the documents that may be unavailability of tax document or provident fund statement as some people in Pakistan have non-taxable salary and there is no provident fund policy in their company, so the case office might deduct that experience and your visa will be rejected. However, when you go through RSEA then you will be able to claim the experience that is marked relevant by Engineer Australia. Moreover, it varies for different cases as some people changed different jobs and the previous companies might have closed or they don't have any tax, salary slips, bank statements or other documents to support their experience while getting invitation. Therefore, I would advise you to go for RSEA to be on safer side. Although I had all the tax documents and provident statements, but still I applied for RSEA and Engineer Australia deducted 3 months of experience, so I claimed experience points in EOI that was marked relevant by them.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine that if I haven't go through RSEA and claim all of the points in EOI and the case officer rejects my visa by deducting those 3 months of experience. My visa fee of 3,670$ will be wasted.




How to go for rsea ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> How to go for rsea ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have already received positive outcome in assessment then after login on Engineer Australia you will find additional service option and if you haven't applied for assessment, then while applying for "CDR competency" you will see another option "CDR competency+RSEA". I applied last year so I don't know if they have made some changes or not. You can go through assessment guide that is available on their website.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> If you have already received positive outcome in assessment then after login on Engineer Australia you will find additional service option and if you haven't applied for assessment, then while applying for "CDR competency" you will see another option "CDR competency+RSEA". I applied last year so I don't know if they have made some changes or not. You can go through assessment guide that is available on their website.




Oh okay thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> The benefit of RSEA is that you will be on safer side if you are claiming experience points in EOI. Lets say if you are claiming 10 points for 5 years experience or 5 points for 3 years experience and the you have uploaded all the required documents, but the case officer is not satisfied with some of the documents that may be unavailability of tax document or provident fund statement as some people in Pakistan have non-taxable salary and there is no provident fund policy in their company, so the case office might deduct that experience and your visa will be rejected. However, when you go through RSEA then you will be able to claim the experience that is marked relevant by Engineer Australia. Moreover, it varies for different cases as some people changed different jobs and the previous companies might have closed or they don't have any tax, salary slips, bank statements or other documents to support their experience while getting invitation. Therefore, I would advise you to go for RSEA to be on safer side. Although I had all the tax documents and provident statements, but still I applied for RSEA and Engineer Australia deducted 3 months of experience, so I claimed experience points in EOI that was marked relevant by them.
> 
> Now just imagine that if I haven't go through RSEA and claim all of the points in EOI and the case officer rejects my visa by deducting those 3 months of experience. My visa fee of 3,670$ will be wasted.


there is no particular advantage of RSEA... I mean seriously u think that DIBP would go for the assessment of employment made by engineers Australia... its totally irrelevant as DIBP makes their own inquiry.. and how could u think that three months employment claim would make ur visa rejected without an NJL.. Engineers Australia neither have resources nor the time to ground check employment, they base it purely on documents.. DIBP is paid heavily and have all the resources to check our employment so they dont even give a dime on what EA has to say about our employment... thanks


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> there is no particular advantage of RSEA... I mean seriously u think that DIBP would go for the assessment of employment made by engineers Australia... its totally irrelevant as DIBP makes their own inquiry.. and how could u think that three months employment claim would make ur visa rejected without an NJL.. Engineers Australia neither have resources nor the time to ground check employment, they base it purely on documents.. DIBP is paid heavily and have all the resources to check our employment so they dont even give a dime on what EA has to say about our employment... thanks


Unlike ACs. the RSEA from EA is completely unnecessary. Dibp performs it's own checks anyway. So totally agree

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> there is no particular advantage of RSEA... I mean seriously u think that DIBP would go for the assessment of employment made by engineers Australia... its totally irrelevant as DIBP makes their own inquiry.. and how could u think that three months employment claim would make ur visa rejected without an NJL.. Engineers Australia neither have resources nor the time to ground check employment, they base it purely on documents.. DIBP is paid heavily and have all the resources to check our employment so they dont even give a dime on what EA has to say about our employment... thanks


DIBP has nominated Engineer Australia for assessing experience and if you read the instructions guideline while filling your experience in EOI, its clearly mentioned. I don't know the exact words but you can read there. Moreover, I just shared my experience and said by having RSEA one will be on SAFER SIDE. I also stated that it varies for different persons and I've seen cases where some people didn't apply for RSEA and faced some difficulties during employment verification as some companies in Pakistan are not cooperative in assisting their employees and ex-employees. May be you didn't go through RSEA and you were satisfied with that, but I went through it. So, everyone has share one's own experience and I hope you will understand. Thanks.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

AOA, I am Omer from Lahore and I applied for vetassess and got positive assessment but with 7.4 years, so anyone can tell that on same post and same company after 8 months I can claim 8 years point without again assessment from vetassess???? 
and secondly my ielts score is less can I get points from PTE if yes then how and where???
and third I have submitted EOI yesterday with assuming 8 years exp. is this ok or I should wait???
thanks

ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
AGE 25 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 0 PTS
IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
Vetassess 7.4 years positive
EOI SUBMITTED 60 POINTS FOR NSW on 8-Dec-17 (with 8 year exp.)


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Nearest PTE centre is Dubai. Unfortunately they don't have in Pakistan

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Nearest PTE centre is Dubai. Unfortunately they don't have in Pakistan
> 
> How was your experience of ielts and PTE, and do you recommend to go for PTE or to improve Ielts again???


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> atif1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Nearest PTE centre is Dubai. Unfortunately they don't have in Pakistan
> ...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> atif1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Nearest PTE centre is Dubai. Unfortunately they don't have in Pakistan
> ...


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

hmm ok thanks for your kind help bro ..... thinking to re-appear in ielts in jan-18.
what about again vetassess assessment and EOI submission??? any idea or is there any disadvantage to apply EOI without vetassess assessment for 8 years???


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> hmm ok thanks for your kind help bro ..... thinking to re-appear in ielts in jan-18.
> what about again vetassess assessment and EOI submission??? any idea or is there any disadvantage to apply EOI without vetassess assessment for 8 years???


I m a complete stranger to vetasses I don't want to misguide you

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

ok great thanks bro


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello every one,
Need some information about EA assessment.
I applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report + Assessment of Relevant Skilled Employment, and the status of the application was "Awaiting assessment" till yesterday now it is changed to "Assessment in Progress". Any idea how much more time it is going to take? as EA is shutting down from 20th of December for holidays(as per my knowledge).

I tried sending a blank email to them to check the status, as they mentioned on their website.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Hello every one,
> Need some information about EA assessment.
> I applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report + Assessment of Relevant Skilled Employment, and the status of the application was "Awaiting assessment" till yesterday now it is changed to "Assessment in Progress". Any idea how much more time it is going to take? as EA is shutting down from 20th of December for holidays(as per my knowledge).
> 
> I tried sending a blank email to them to check the status, as they mentioned on their website.


You should get response in 48 hrs

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> You should get response in 48 hrs



Thanks, Atif. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi, Atif and anyone else who can advise.

So finally I received positive outcome form EA. But they only considered 3 years of experience. and ignored my 2 and half years of experience in Pakistan as Telecom engineer. 

Now I am left with two options, either apply for EOI with 60 points or appear for PTE test again and then submit EOI with 70 points. Just want to know what are the chances for 60 pointers to receive an invitation.

I also read somewhere that I can submit an EOI with 60 points for now, and modify it later with 70 points once I score in PTE. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Hi, Atif and anyone else who can advise.
> 
> So finally I received positive outcome form EA. But they only considered 3 years of experience. and ignored my 2 and half years of experience in Pakistan as Telecom engineer.
> 
> ...


Submit Eoi for both 189 and 190 and then work on increasing. Points. 60 has no chance in near future for an invitation


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

Just for confirmation, Can I modify points in EOI before invitation?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Just for confirmation, Can I modify points in EOI before invitation?


Yes

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Just for confirmation, Can I modify points in EOI before invitation?


you can modify ur points in ur EOI but date of effect of ur EOI will be the date ur points changed, not the one when u lodge EOI with 60 points.. secondly, even u had planned 65 points.. they were not enough.. u had to by all means go for CDR only to avoid this trouble u have fallen in.. now u need 75 points to get invited.. check for reassessment from EA.. if u can go for CDR only now, so that u can claim very important 5 points.. at the same time forget EOI, increase ur score of english and somehow reach 75 points to be invited.. as these days number of invites r so less that u have a very tough chance even at 70.. any help with anything, i am available bro, regards


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> you can modify ur points in ur EOI but date of effect of ur EOI will be the date ur points changed, not the one when u lodge EOI with 60 points.. secondly, even u had planned 65 points.. they were not enough.. u had to by all means go for CDR only to avoid this trouble u have fallen in.. now u need 75 points to get invited.. check for reassessment from EA.. if u can go for CDR only now, so that u can claim very important 5 points.. at the same time forget EOI, increase ur score of english and somehow reach 75 points to be invited.. as these days number of invites r so less that u have a very tough chance even at 70.. any help with anything, i am available bro, regards


Thanks, bro. I think a reassessment is not a good idea. Even if they let me go with CDR only option, there is a good chance that a CO will raise an eyebrow at a later stage for the same period of employment which is rejected by EA. As I don't have any 3rd party proof to back my claim. For now, i am thinking about improving my score in PTE for extra 10 points. I think there are chances for telecom engineers with 70 points to get an invite, otherwise, I will go with subclass 190(suggested by atif) to get extra 5 points. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Thanks, bro. I think a reassessment is not a good idea. Even if they let me go with CDR only option, there is a good chance that a CO will raise an eyebrow at a later stage for the same period of employment which is rejected by EA. As I don't have any 3rd party proof to back my claim. For now, i am thinking about improving my score in PTE for extra 10 points. I think there are chances for telecom engineers with 70 points to get an invite, otherwise, I will go with subclass 190(suggested by atif) to get extra 5 points. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


 i didnt know that u dont have third party proofs.. lodge EOI for 190 NSW.. best of luck with that


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys need some advice. I live in KSA and my name in iqama is different from that of passport. There are spelling mistakes and my father's 1st two name are also added. The same is also in the bank as they follow the name on the iqama (resident permit). This problem is with my current visa.

Previously with the old visa, name contains just the first and last name with spelling mistakes. The bank and KSA records of that time period have the same mistake.

Employment records for the whole duration shows correct name.

Any solution for both cases.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

How to claim points for just 3 years instead of complete employment history. And making sure that in case of problem in verification of claimed employment, I can use the unclaimed employment duration.

Reason: Want to avoid unnecessary delays that will be caused by employment verification.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm not using an agent. What's the best way to make DIBP payment of visa fees?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Guys need some advice. I live in KSA and my name in iqama is different from that of passport. There are spelling mistakes and my father's 1st two name are also added. The same is also in the bank as they follow the name on the iqama (resident permit). This problem is with my current visa.
> 
> Previously with the old visa, name contains just the first and last name with spelling mistakes. The bank and KSA records of that time period have the same mistake.
> 
> ...


Make sure that your name in passport, education documents and birth certificates are exactly as you want. For other names you can explain in form 80 while applying the visa and also make an affidavit explaining the issue.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I'm not using an agent. What's the best way to make DIBP payment of visa fees?


Master card

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

The total limit of all my credit cards combined is AUD 2,000. My total payment will be somewhere around AUD 10,000. How can I do the payment? Or can I open my Debit card for this payment?



atif1987 said:


> Master card
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

You can pay using debit card of you have sufficient money in your bank accnt

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Timmigration said:


> Make sure that your name in passport, education documents and birth certificates are exactly as you want. For other names you can explain in form 80 while applying the visa and also make an affidavit explaining the issue.


Thanks for the update. Name is same across all non KSA documents.

From where I should make an affidavit. Does Pakistan embassy Riyadh entertain these requests? Also, will they do it for the 1st case where visa and Iqama are expired and no longer in use.


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> The total limit of all my credit cards combined is AUD 2,000. My total payment will be somewhere around AUD 10,000. How can I do the payment? Or can I open my Debit card for this payment?


 I faced the same problem.. credit card limit was less and with debit card u cant pay from pakistan for more than 500K.. my friend in UK made payment from his credit card and i transfered money into his account, some banks in pakistan offer low interest money transfer to UK, i did transfer from dubai islamic bank and it didnt cost me much extra.. u can ask some friend in UK or USA or even some Arab country to make payment and then u transfer money to him through bank


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Kamal 474 said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > The total limit of all my credit cards combined is AUD 2,000. My total payment will be somewhere around AUD 10,000. How can I do the payment? Or can I open my Debit card for this payment?
> ...


I was really trying to avoid this because mine is a huge payment. Let me check with my banks maybe they can open up my Visa debit card for this.


----------



## bossabbx (Jun 1, 2017)

ANZSCO: 263312 Telecommunications
Network Engineer
PTE 90,90,90,90: July/2017
EA SKILL ASSESSMENT: 16/08/2017
EOI SUBMITTED : 17/08/2017
Invited: 19/09/2017
Visa Application lodge: 01/10/2017
Medical Assessment: 07/10/2017
CO contact: None
Visa Grant: 17/11/2017


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I was really trying to avoid this because mine is a huge payment. Let me check with my banks maybe they can open up my Visa debit card for this.


state bank doesnt allow more than 500K.. u can try.. ur call.. mine was huge amount too.. i have three applicants in my application..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kamal 474 said:


> state bank doesnt allow more than 500K.. u can try.. ur call.. mine was huge amount too.. i have three applicants in my application..


I heard it was 100k by SBP on a single transaction. Is that the limit has been increased on the debit card ?


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> I heard it was 100k by SBP on a single transaction. Is that the limit has been increased on the debit card ?


when i lodged in sep.. i was told that transaction through debit card cannot exceed 500K... i dont know what is the case now


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kamal 474 said:


> when i lodged in sep.. i was told that transaction through debit card cannot exceed 500K... i dont know what is the case now


That means they have increased the limit as 100k limit was told to me last year. Anyhow, which bank's debit card did you inquired about?


----------



## Kamal 474 (May 18, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> That means they have increased the limit as 100k limit was told to me last year. Anyhow, which bank's debit card did you inquired about?


it was askari bank bro


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Guys I don't think I'll be able to pay from my debit card the amount of RS. 800,000 for my 6 applicants. Can anyone help me out? I have the funds but need the means of payment.


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Subscribing to this thread.
My details are:

I have lodged EOI for 189 visa (263311) with 60 points on 22 July 2017. The points break down is:
1. Age 24, 25pts
2. Bachelor Degree, 15 pts (Skills assessment done from EA)
3. PTE (second attempt, L=90, R=90, S=90, W=85), 20 pts

I will get more points in Dec 2018, after I complete my Masters degree from UniSA. But its a bit far and conditions might change till then.

Can anyone advise about NAATI? how much time needed to prepare and difficulty level? any other tips or details?
I am trying to improve points and do not have any other option. Already cleared PTE 20 pts.

Regards


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

you can use paypal to make payment also.


Jayman1 said:


> Guys I don't think I'll be able to pay from my debit card the amount of RS. 800,000 for my 6 applicants. Can anyone help me out? I have the funds but need the means of payment.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

how can you lodge eoi without assessment. its not recommended option at all.
first step is to get assessment done for your occupation. once you get positive outcome then you can lodge eoi and wait for invitation. suppose if you get invite now, case officer may reject your application as you do not fulfill the criteria.



Ali1993 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Subscribing to this thread.
> My details are:
> ...


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

austimmiacnt said:


> how can you lodge eoi without assessment. its not recommended option at all.
> first step is to get assessment done for your occupation. once you get positive outcome then you can lodge eoi and wait for invitation. suppose if you get invite now, case officer may reject your application as you do not fulfill the criteria.


Hi

I do have a skills assessment from EA. My bad for not mentioning.

Regards


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> you can use paypal to make payment also.
> 
> 
> Jayman1 said:
> ...


I'm in Pakistan and don't have a PayPal account...


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Subscribing to this thread.
> My details are:
> ...


Find a nice equally educated girl. Marry her. Claim 5 points from her as well. You'll have 70 points. Maybe 75 for SS Because 60 and 65 pointers don't have a chance anymore.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/dibp-explain-slowdown-skillselect-invitations/


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

you can use anyone card even your cousin, friend or relative to make payment.
if someone has credit card you can deposit excess amount in the card and make payment for visa fees. its possible. not a rocket science bro.


Jayman1 said:


> I'm in Pakistan and don't have a PayPal account...


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> you can use anyone card even your cousin, friend or relative to make payment.
> if someone has credit card you can deposit excess amount in the card and make payment for visa fees. its possible. not a rocket science bro.
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked my credit card provider and they told me that depositing advance will not allow you to do a transaction bigger than the limit.

Of course I will use a friend's PayPal from abroad because most cards in Pakistan don't have a limit of Rs. 800,000


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 234111 (Agricultural Consultant)
Age: 30 points
Edu: 15 points
IELTS: R 7 L 6.5 R 6.5 S 7
Application Lodged for Skill assessment: 13-11-2017
Waiting for outcome


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

My timeline in signature!


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

sameen said:


> My timeline in signature!



Hello,

That Statutory Declaration is for your employment proof?


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Hello,
> 
> That Statutory Declaration is for your employment proof?


No, my husband has worked in Libya for 2+ years and we were unable to provide the PCC. Hence the need to sign statutory declaration!


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

sameen said:


> No, my husband has worked in Libya for 2+ years and we were unable to provide the PCC. Hence the need to sign statutory declaration!


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any guesses when will I get response of my application? 

Thanks,
Sameen


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Got the Grant


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Any idea when to get grant after employment verification from AHC islamabad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi osama
What sort of employment verification done by AHC ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malikraza (Apr 30, 2017)

share your detail


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Hi osama
> What sort of employment verification done by AHC ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Call verification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Osama,
What sort of employment documents submitted by you after invite to apply ? 
If we not getting salary in bank then how to go with such job documents ?
Any suggestion would be highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hi Osama,
> What sort of employment documents submitted by you after invite to apply ?
> If we not getting salary in bank then how to go with such job documents ?
> Any suggestion would be highly appreciated
> ...




Go for the salary slips and tax documents by IRIS FBR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Go for the salary slips and tax documents by IRIS FBR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. 
CO ask for how many years of evidence ?
Or we have to provide all salary slips and tax documents for all the jobs/years like in my case it would be 4 jobs/5 years.

Regards


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Provide all the related employment proofs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Provide all the related employment proofs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK thanks


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

Dears, i need some information. Can i use FRC(family registration certificate) issued by NADRA as proof of identity instead of birth certificate for visa application? I am the only applicant with no migrating family members with me.


----------



## taimoors (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a working experience in bank for 3 yrs +. While I hired there as an Head office officer (no specific title but have a proper Job description) which matches with the MC requirement. Now HR is reluctant to give me in written as i required. However my immediate boss whom i worked for is ready to provide me with the experience letter with his signature, visiting card, emails and every details. Will it worked for me ? (he is at very senior position)

And what will be the procedure to do it?

I have done ACCA, hope this is relevant with the MC experience.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taimoors said:


> I have a working experience in bank for 3 yrs +. While I hired there as an Head office officer (no specific title but have a proper Job description) which matches with the MC requirement. Now HR is reluctant to give me in written as i required. However my immediate boss whom i worked for is ready to provide me with the experience letter with his signature, visiting card, emails and every details. Will it worked for me ? (he is at very senior position)
> 
> And what will be the procedure to do it?
> 
> ...


What you are proposing to get is called a statutory declaration 

Whether it will be acceptable or not will depend on your skills assessment agency

Check their rules for reference letter and statutory declaration 

Cheers


----------



## taimoors (Jul 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What you are proposing to get is called a statutory declaration
> 
> Whether it will be acceptable or not will depend on your skills assessment agency
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, However i would like to ask whether australian embassy / or skill assessment body can still call our bank HR and ask about my job description or they can only contact to the person who signed my JD (my senior Boss)


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

taimoors said:


> Thanks for reply, However i would like to ask whether australian embassy / or skill assessment body can still call our bank HR and ask about my job description or they can only contact to the person who signed my JD (my senior Boss)


Now a days they are directly contacting company HR. However, it entirely depends on CO choice. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taimoors said:


> Thanks for reply, However i would like to ask whether australian embassy / or skill assessment body can still call our bank HR and ask about my job description or they can only contact to the person who signed my JD (my senior Boss)


They can call the HR also
In fact the chances of them calling the HR directly are the highest, then your manager, and then the person signing the SD

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agronomist said:


> Now a days they are directly contacting company HR. However, it entirely depends on CO choice.
> 
> Regards


They used to always do it, when CO needed to.


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

sohaibalikhan said:


> Dears, i need some information. Can i use FRC(family registration certificate) issued by NADRA as proof of identity instead of birth certificate for visa application? I am the only applicant with no migrating family members with me.



Would be grateful if anyone can help me with this?


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Shoaib,

FRC should work as well, inshaAllah. Although main purpose of FRC is to show all dependents.

For your kind info getting birth certificate from NADRA is very easy just ask someone to approach union council back home and they will do the favors


----------



## sohaibalikhan (Oct 17, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> FRC should work as well, inshaAllah. Although main purpose of FRC is to show all dependents.
> 
> For your kind info getting birth certificate from NADRA is very easy just ask someone to approach union council back home and they will do the favors


Thanks brother. I'll try to get birth cert then.


----------



## sarfrazchughtai (Nov 12, 2013)

*Interested in Australian Immigration*

Dear Friends,
Looking for your guidance.
I am interested in Australian Immigration. I am currently working in a Small Paints Manufacturing Company as I.T. Manager. My main job is to manage their I.T needs as well as working on developing a Cloud based customized ERP for the Company.
My details are as below:

Age: 36 (not married)
Education: Masters Degree in E-Commerce and 4 Years Bachelors in Computer Sciences
IELTS: Last Attempted in 2013 (L:9 R:8.5 W:6.0 S:7.5)
Work Experience: 10 Years
Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)

Problem: I can present experience letter of the company but the salary is paid in cash. will it be acceptable?

I shall be very thankful to your guidance.


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Dear Fellows, 

I have been contacted today by EA engineers. I actually have 8 years experience. But my first company (where I worked for 14 months) was neither registered in "Old age benefits" and my salary was Rs.20,000 which was being paid in cash and does not fall under taxable amount. Now approval of these 14 months of exp is critical so gain 8 years exp (15 points) otherwise I will lose 5 points (7 yrs exp. and 10 points will be awarded). EA has asked for the following.

Only reference letter has been provided, which is not enough to recognise your work experience. Please refer to MSA Booklet for the requirements of documents requested and provide at least one document issued by a third party, such as:

1) Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt
2) Employee’s Old Age Benefit Statement Reports

Further, please kindly provide payslips to indicate the pay rate for this Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

you should provide the declaration of these things (job and slips) on legal attested docs to submitt your claim.


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

Greetings!

I recently received invitation to apply visa and now going through the next step. Please guide me on following queries:

a) I am currently residing in UAE and will apply for PCC for me and my wife in Pakistan through Authority letter. The question is this Authority letter can be made on anyone's name other than blood relative?

b) Usually what are the documents requested by DPO office for PCC?

c) I have worked previously in Abu Dhabi for more than 4 years and then moved to Dubai and going to complete 4 years here as well. In this scenario do I need to get PCC from both Abu Dhabi and Dubai police departments?

Kindly share your experiences


----------

